# Coastal Maine: Brown tail moths all over my hives



## gomarciab (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello Coastal Maine Bee Keeps

I live in Brunswick where we commonly have Brown Tail Moths. These moths in their caterpillar phase molt up to 6 times I understand and each time they molt they drop their hairs that have barbed ends and when they touch your skin they may cause a toxic reaction. The reaction can be quite severe. I am reporting in here because they are so prevalent this year out at my hives that I can barely go out to tend to my bees. When I do go I am totally clothed head to toe including a particulate mask and hood and still I am getting some reaction to the hairs as they blow on the breeze. They seem to be attracted to my hives. Could be the warmth from the colonies. I am wondering if anyone else in the area is experiencing this. today I counted 27 on one hive body.

Bee Keeping is an adventure sport for sure  

Best
Marcy


----------

